# Presby septic systems



## Earth and Turf

We went to a cert class yesterday about the presby system. They are new to indiana they seem like a really good and easy to use system. What are your experiences with them. The good the bad.


----------



## tgeb

I have never heard of a "Presby" system.

Around here we do trenches filled with stone and a leech pipe. Occasionally I'll see were someone has done a sand mound system but that is rare.

So tell us...what is a "presby" system?


----------



## rino1494

Most of our systems are sandmounds. If the soil conditions are good enough, which is rare, you can put in a convetional system. This is the same thing as a sand mound, without the sand. It is buried in the ground. Also, you will be able to elminate the pump, so you can have a gravity system.

Never heard of a Presby system. Please enlighten us.


----------



## jmic

I looked up Presby Systems on line and as I thought they have not been approved by the state of Ct. I did not see a table that would tell me how many sq. ft. of leaching area this product gives you per lin. ft. of trench.
Right off the bat I would be leary about using the system simply because I don't like using that corrigated black pipe period, but having said that I would look into it further to see if there is actually a savings using this type of system. Although not being approved in Ct. I would just be spinning my wheels.


----------



## Driftwood

*Good Point Jmic*

WE can't use that corrigated black pipe [elephant trunk]. in Marin Co. Ca.for drainage.

Too many failures in the past.Told it can colapses underground.

Septic systems are too expensive and important to take ANY short cuts in materials ,or details. Just look at the hassel to repair one,You or someone else underdid.!


----------



## Earth and Turf

I don't have all the info in front of me but basically you install this special black corrugated pipe in the ground. The pipe is level end to end but the next pipe can be lower than the first so you are able to put them on slopes. There is a formula based on the bedrooms just like a normal system and if you are over the gallonage you have to put in 2 beds. The beds are basically dug like a finger but then they have min of 6 inches of sand then the pipe spaced properly and then 6-12 more sand on top. I probably did not do a good job explaining it. But basically you can put this on slopes where you would normally have to put a mound system in. They claim they use 25% of what a normal septic system leach field uses. We have one to install in a couple of weeks I will try to get some pics for you guys.


----------



## rino1494

I just looked it up too. Seems like a pretty easy system to install and cost saving. Looks like it is only available in the New England area.


----------



## Earth and Turf

The Indiana dept of health just approved it they have been doing a test phase of it in monroe county and they have about 40 systems installed the oldest one is about 6 months. Monroe county is really pushing these. When we were at the cert class the board of health lady was there being a real pain about the whole thing. I am not sure why they are backing these so much maybe just the new technology but hopefully not a padded pocket.


----------



## jmic

Earth and Turf said:


> I probably did not do a good job explaining it. But basically you can put this on slopes where you would normally have to put a mound system in.


 Earth,
What do you mean? We can put any system on slopes, just run them with the contour. As far as what you're calling a mound system, what determines that for us is the sub surface characteristics ie. depth to motteling, depth to ledge, depth to ground water.
So what I'm wondering is if you have different terminoligy for what you call a mound system.


----------



## Hoof Hearted

*Presby System Assesment*



Earth and Turf said:


> We went to a cert class yesterday about the presby system. They are new to indiana they seem like a really good and easy to use system. What are your experiences with them. The good the bad.


 
Just wondering what your assesment is after all this time.

Have you done any?

If so, do they seem to hold up over time?

Cost savings?

Effort?


----------



## Upchuck

I got certified in Mass. a few years ago so I could install a presby system on a house that my brother in law bought. The advantages of the system were that they allowed less separation from bottom of system to groundwater level & less sq ft area needed to fit a presby system compared to conventional one. Less Title 5 sand needed saves the client money.

Some of the drawbacks:
1. Presby materials not much cheaper vs. infiltrators & conventional pipe sytem. On Presby you had to use all schedule 40 fittings.

2. Title 5 sand was not allowed with presby system. Most engineers required washed sand which is $10 more a yd. So much for saving on the amount of sand.

3. Presby system required septic tank be vented about 20' high which ended up having to be mounted on house. Clients aren't always thrilled with smell from what I've heard.

They never really took off around here. Would like to do a few more to see how efficient we could get at putting them in .


----------



## guyute65045

The vent differential is the biggest drawback here, as well as the cost of the pipe. Too much $$$$ IMO. Only done 2 in the last 3 years since I have been certified.


----------



## Hoof Hearted

Upchuck said:


> 3. Presby system required septic tank be vented about 20' high which ended up having to be mounted on house. Clients aren't always thrilled with smell from what I've heard.


 
Hadn't come across that bit of info before, and apparently neither had the four contractors who gave me quotes, or at least they didn't mention it to me. seems like it would take quite a bit of effort- carpentry, roof, painting etc. just to keep it from being too much of an eye soar. That'll definetly need to be a part of the equation and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Upchuck

> Posted by Hoof Hearted
> 
> Hadn't come across that bit of info before, and apparently neither had the four contractors who gave me quotes, or at least they didn't mention it to me. seems like it would take quite a bit of effort- carpentry, roof, painting etc. just to keep it from being too much of an eye soar. That'll definetly need to be a part of the equation and thanks for the heads up.


I'm not sure if it's the same in every state because the guy that designed the system was particular about the height & having 2 vents. It was pretty easy to strap the pipe to the building. I just didn't care for the look or the issues with smell.


----------



## HUI

The systems use the principal that there is air moving through the pipe and aerobic bacteria grow in the green fiber around the pipe. Both ends will need to be vented in order for it to work. Personally I don't care for them. I have never installed a prespy I personally like an aerobic treatment unit.


----------



## PipeNinja

*Presby*

I think the systems are awesome. We installed one and it turned out great. I got some GoPro footage of the entire install. Check it out on our website if you wanna see what they look like up close and personal :thumbsup: --> Rochester Excavating <-- Let me know if you like the video!


----------



## OMB

The past few years most of the systems I have done are Presbys( AKA Enviro or Enviro-septic). Pros- easy to install, components are light and easy to handle, adaptable to most sites, can get more effective leaching area into a given space than stone and pipe. Cons- somewhat more expensive than stone and pipe, the sand surrounding the tubes must meet spec; no more than 2% can pass a 200 sieve.

I've seen a few failures, most seem to be attributable to silty or clayey sand. They strongly recommend or require vents to work better and vents are required when the cover is deeper than 18" or impervious.

I put a stone and pipe bed in my house( trench systems are best I think) and an Enviro would be my second choice. No one system works best in all conditions and sites so don't stay stuck on one type.


----------



## OMB

3. Presby system required septic tank be vented about 20' high which ended up having to be mounted on house. Clients aren't always thrilled with smell from what I've heard.QUOTE said:


> If it is a gravity system the Presby manual suggests the tank can be vented by using the building stack as the high vent and a low vent( 3' or even less) installed at the far end of the leachbed/field. The stack effect causes air to rise thru the field, tank and house vent putting the odors on the roof. The obstacles to this method would be a pumped system ( can use a bypass vent), a trap between the soil pipe and the main building vent (not allowed in most codes) or a choked down main vent to 1 1/2 or 2" ( I think the newest code revision allows this) slowing the air flow.


----------

